# BMW CS Concept



## BumBMW (Feb 8, 2007)

Buyse13 said:


> they only like the big and beautiful to make up for their own personal short comings....


That is what I was going to say.

Given that a normal 3-series can fit up to 4-5 people or 8-10 chinese, what will that beast be able to carry? I guess it will be employed as the regular schoolbus for rich chinese kids.


----------



## SonicBlueCobra (Mar 25, 2007)

I like it; nice strong muscular look.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

It _looks_ good, but it's too bloody big and only has two pedals. I'd never buy one, no matter _how_ beautiful it may be.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> They completely lost it.


Stick on an extra $10k, some purple paint, 64 spoke wheels and you know you would buy it.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

BumBMW said:


> I bet that the entire upper dashboard unfolds upwards to reveal THE biggest iDRIVE huge widescreen with so many functions that even turning the car on will require more than a few button turns and clicks HAHAHAHAHA.


You may think this is funny, but the E60 M5 isn't far away from this as is.

Or maybe that was your point.


----------



## BumBMW (Feb 8, 2007)

I like it. Too bad it is a blatant immitation of the Rapide.


----------



## Ci2Eye (Feb 27, 2003)

VCOUI said:


> I thought he was already voted off the island a while ago?:dunno:


Agreed. Chris or Adrian one needs to go. BMW used to have a unique classic design language that looked like nothing else. Their latest designs have been derivitive of Pontiacs and Kias and now this thing looks like the awful Dodge Charger.


----------



## PollyBoston (Apr 5, 2007)

*Magneficient... mmmmmmmmmm..*

Any idea of how much this baby will go for? 
What a gorgeous concept!


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

So this is the return of the 8 series?


----------



## petrolhead (Oct 23, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> So this is the return of the 8 series?


Nope, this will most likely be called the 9 series, it will fill in the gap between the 7 series and the Rolls Royce Phantom... This is what I read in one of my car magazine articles a couple of years ago, and seems to coincide with what has been said about it in the press lately.


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

Nope. reintroduction of the Coupe.

And it's missing the side roundles. Other than that, I think I want a 6-speed manual. :thumbup:


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

petrolhead said:


> Nope, this will most likely be called the 9 series, it will fill in the gap between the 7 series and the Rolls Royce Phantom... This is what I read in one of my car magazine articles a couple of years ago, and seems to coincide with what has been said about it in the press lately.


:rofl: You guys believe so much of the :bs: that these so called journalists write.


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

650iOzBoy said:


> :rofl: You guys believe so much of the :bs: that these so called journalists write.


Just like kangaroos hope down the main drag of Sydney hay OZ :thumbup:

See knew it would grow on me,I like it the more I see it

Those Exhaust pipe they way they've done that:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

: puke:









: puke: : puke: : puke: 









I see lots of disgusting comparison's :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

You guys who are seeing a resemblance to the Dodge Charger need to look at the 2 of them longer or get your vision checked. There are numerous differences and the whole character is different.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

LuvThatSam said:


> : puke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't after you drive them.


----------



## James740 (Apr 30, 2007)

Headlights don't look very bimmer-ish, not digging the dodge charger imitation, but love how wide and the lines from side profile...torn in two ways. mmm...i'll stick with mine


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Malibubimmer said:


> You won't after you drive them.


True, but the look I just cannot get over......Same with the 6 series, although a ugly car, I bet it has one hell of a ride:thumbup:


----------

